# Biker down today at San Thomas expressway & Homestead



## mark59 (Jan 2, 2003)

I feel a little reluctant to share what I saw today while commuting home from my Yoga class today on San Thomas Express way and Homestead around noon today because I do not want to contribute to peoples fears that cycling is dangerous or what ever beliefs come up for some of us when we here about a biking accident. My intent is to maybe share my experience and some one on here may get a tip off this post that may help increase keeping them on the seat and not lying on the pavement somewhere.

Once again my intent is to share not to install fear or teach how to ride safe ! 

As I rode south bond on San Thomas expressway I came to the intersection where Homestead crosses S.T in the middle of the intersection was a body lying face down. I was the second one at the scene all cars where stopped in all directions the bike was also lying a few feet from the cyclist . The cyclist was breathing heavily he was in shock and was not alert face was bloody we decided not to move him we knew CPR was not needed he was breathing heavily , Someone had already called 911 , luckily he had a helmet on which must have saved him from allot more injury. In a short time the paramedics arrived and they rolled him over and put him on a body board and off he went.

Here is what I witnessed .
I was amazed at the support of people at the scene at least 3 men were out of there cars with CPR devices ready to help, other men were helping direct traffic in the north bound direction. Its amazing to know how much people in cars want to get where they are going no matter who is dying or hurt in the street !! These scenes can be a mess people really need to pay attention, people in moving cars start to do really stupid things either because they panic or others are in a big hurry.

I spoke with the women who hit this cyclist . She was terrified and was almost historical I kept telling her the cyclist will be fine to calm her down. 

I am sure most thought I was riding with the cyclist that was hit. The police also asked me what I saw. 

The women who hit the cyclist told me her story . She said the light turned green and she took off headed south on S.T the cyclist was in the cross walk headed west on Homestead GOING THROUGH A YELLOW OR PINK OR RED LIGHT she did not see him at all she was in the far right lane and when she took off she hit him as the cyclist was coming from her left side.

I spoke with two other drivers one driver along side the women who hit the cyclist and one behind her , they also said the light was green and in no time what they saw was a body flying about 15 feet in the air and all the cars stopped . That is when I rode up to see the cyclist just hit lying in the street.. I do not want to go into the details of the condition of the cyclist body. I just hope the best for him. 

After the scene i rode off thinking I should even sharpen my commuting skills allot more. I am grateful for the last 5 years of riding safe and free from any accidents. I do spend allot of time commuting on the roads. 
At times I am guilty too of running yellow lights and not following the laws of the road,
Which is completely stupid. And most of my stupidly comes from being in a hurry trying to make a light or racing through a yellow light so I can keep up my speed or trying to arrive on time to some meeting. 
I think in the future this is not going to be my practice.
I hope this cyclist has a speedy recovery and is going to be fine. 
Hope all of you ride safe and enjoy doing it as well .
Peace 
Mark


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Thanks for the thoughtful write-up of your first-hand experiences. I hope the cyclist makes a quick and full recovery.


----------



## nuttymango (Jun 15, 2008)

Sounds like you handled it well. Thanks for posting.


----------



## stover (Apr 24, 2010)

Sounds like you did what you could to help. Hope the rider recovers. San Thomas Expressway is a very scary road to ride. Its even scary in a car at times.


----------

